# USCC No More Data. No More Texts. No More Phone Calls.



## crkdvnm (Jul 27, 2011)

i was using http://rootzwiki.com/topic/39859-romofficial422-pac-man-rom-v2200-aospa-aokp-cm101-31913/

Great roms up until that last one and now i have no data and im looking all over every forum ive ever been on. I have yet to find a solution. I would sure love it if the community could help me


----------



## sageDieu (Jun 16, 2011)

I also have d2usc so might be able to help you. I've screwed my phone up more than once from flashing stuff for other phones trying trying to get devs to make stuff for us when the phone first came out.

First things first go to your settings and go to the bottom, hit about phone then status. scroll down a bit and find where it says like my phone number, meid, min, prl, etc. if those say 0 then you'll have to do some stuff to get them back. if they are right then you should see your phone number and then some long numbers starting with 9 for the imei which is one of the important ones.

get that info and I'll go from there to try and help you.

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## crkdvnm (Jul 27, 2011)

network uscc

showing signal strength

mobile network type unknown

service state - out of service

roaming - not roaming

mobile network state - disconnected

my phone number - nothing wrong there

min has a bunch of number

prl version 15119

MEID is there

IMEI is there with plenty of numbers

ICCID has numbers too.

Also this is not my normal rom, i went back to stock hoping it would help. But no it didnt.


----------



## sageDieu (Jun 16, 2011)

very odd that all the numbers are there but no service. try Odin back to stock, maybe try flashing different modems if you can track them down. try rebooting with and without the LTE sim inserted.

if nothing else works, your best bet would be to use triangle away to wipe the flash counter then flash it back to clean, unrooted, stock firmware and take it to your local store and let them mess with it. tell them you rebooted and it wouldn't connect, and they might fix or replace it.

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## crkdvnm (Jul 27, 2011)

I got some help from someone over at team us cellular. All's good now

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sthoms (Jul 7, 2011)

Can you put up the link to your thread over there? I am having a VERY similar issue.
D2USC with CM 10.1 that works except cell service... ;-(

Thanks!


----------



## bornx (Oct 16, 2012)

http://teamuscellular.com/Forum/index.php?/topic/4087-NO-DATA.-No-Calls.-Texts.-Nothing.

Also the chat room on TUSC's website is a great resource for getting real time help with your USCC devices!

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------

